# Ford 1985 2110 .. how to activate the glow plugs



## Dave ward (Sep 18, 2018)

the glow plugs were not working, so I connected the positive post on the battery to the glow plug bar. The plugs work fine.
I have no manual, so I don’t know how I’m supposed to activate them.
Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

Turn the key to the left for 10-20 seconds.


----------



## Dave ward (Sep 18, 2018)

I tried that, kinda bent the key. Maybe the ignition itself is messed up
Thanks for the reply


----------



## dozer966 (Dec 30, 2014)

If it helps I wired up my glow plugs on a separate circuit with a separate switch. I put in a really and an inline fuse.


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

After doing a quick search, it looks like its a 4 position switch..
off, on, heat , start.. SO it seems that the GP's activate between on & start..
There should be a little ramp felt before you get to start..
It would be EASY to tell w/ 2 people & a volt meter/test lite..
Good luck.. BTW> those switches are CHEAP/inexpensive..


----------



## 3 point (Sep 20, 2017)

Dave ward said:


> View attachment 41569
> the glow plugs were not working, so I connected the positive post on the battery to the glow plug bar. The plugs work fine.
> I have no manual, so I don’t know how I’m supposed to activate them.
> Any help would be appreciated.


My 1984 is a 1910 and I turn my switch to the left a little jiggle of the key if it catches occasionally, my dash has a chrome disc with a hole in it to see the coil glow red indicating it's ready to start.
Key positions are, off.. left for glow plugs, for right.. start, release.. run

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tractor Forum mobile app


----------

